# Dear everyone



## Debby (Jun 12, 2013)

My name is Debby Frijns and i am from the Netherlands?

I have signed up to this forum because i absolutey love the slipperorchid!
I will try and find out the rest of the site as i go on discovering whats all on it, ill try to write evrything in english, but when i fail just correct me please!

My Question is, if there is anyone who knows if i can buy seedlings in a flask from the slipperorchid, and where i can possible do that??
Because here in the Netherlands there isnt a company who sells them, and i have bin looking for a long time!!
Please help??

Thank you very much

Kind regards Debby


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

Here you go Debby
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30322


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome from NYC. There are many places to get flasks from. Check the orchid vendors area on this forum! Good luck.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello Debby, Welcome from a fellow Hollander living and working in Africa. I am sure you will enjoy this forum.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome Debby! What do you currently grow?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Debby! I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome Debby! For some reason, getting flasks from european sources seems hard. Though I am certain that they are around from european suppliers as well. The biggest producers are probably located in Taiwan, import is not that difficult, the only paperwork needed is normally phyto-certificate. Other rules may apply in the EU so check up. Once you get international, there are plenty of sources.
Good luck!


----------



## Dido (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi and welocem on ebay germany you can find some flask at the moment, which are from a good source. 

Its ot always easy to get flask as some dont want to sell flask, they like more to sell it one by one.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2013)

hello


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello from sunny southern California!


----------



## Debby (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey thritor,

Nice to know im not the only Hollander here haha,
I have now about 300 plants that include the seedlinds that i bought in holland (no paph unfortunately) i have 

To many phals... Haha you start with them!
Paph. Gratrixianum
Paph. pinochio var alba x gratrixianum
Paph. Maudie special green selection
Paph. Lawrencianum hybride
Paph. Chamberlainianum (i think) the card says pinocchio but thats not it
(Tell me how i upload pictures and where to post it) i will do so
Paph. Maudie caloruta (i dont know if thats right... Pff cant read the card proparly)
Phap. Gratrixianum x helene little alexander
Pragmipedium Eric young x besseae (if i read right....again)
Sanderianum (only 3 years old but original)

Than i have dendrobiums, nobile, firebird hybride, sanooks
Cattleya (i got that but he didnt know the name, so i wait for flowers)
Zegopethalum sensation (i believe)
2 surprises haha i got them also from some one who didnt know the name.....
Ludisia discolor, and var alba

Then i have my seedlings potted, 
Dendrobium victoria-reginae
Cattleya intermedia
Cattleya loddigesii var pintata
Encyclia vitellina
Encyclia garciana
Lealia pumila

Ohh yeah and then i have my seeds i almost forgot (some one has sew them for me) only sinds 1-5-2013........
Paph. Rothschildianum
And some more so that takes some real waiting....

And i would really try and buy seedlings of a nice paph at the moment!!
So if you know anything lett me know pleaseeeee

Thx Debby


----------



## Debby (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey dido, germany is not that far from here, do you perhaps have an adress??
Debby


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Debby, just click on Dido's name and you can send him a personal message or e-mail directly to Christoph. He is a nice guy and knows lots about where and what is available.


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome to Slippertalk from Kentucky.


----------



## Debby (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome

Debby


----------



## Debby (Jun 14, 2013)

I have found out how to send a personal message but thx for all the help! I just need to know now how to post fotos, can you help me with that to?

Debby


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome from Down Under.


----------



## eteson (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello from the wild land of Colombia!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2013)

here is a post about posting photos

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

Debby, have you tried Wubben Orchideeen in Hollandsche Rading? They used to have a fair selection of paphiopedilum. I dont know if they still do, but it could be a good place to start. They are not far from the station (on the line between Hilversum and Utrecht) I dont have a telephone number, but I am sure they are on the net.
I am also not so good at posting pictures, but I found ImageShack.com easy to use, because after loading a picture it gives you an easy to cut and post links for posting on forums. Give it a try, it is quite easy and perhaps a good place to start. Let me know if you have a problem, and I will try and help you the best I can.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> *Debby, have you tried Wubben Orchideeen in Hollandsche Rading? They used to have a fair selection of paphiopedilum. I dont know if they still do, *....



Yes they still have.., and phrags, and ..! I like to go there, also for the very long speeches with Koos when he is in the mood ; and meet Rogier van Vugt, when he helps on saturday morning!!

Btw. Welcome from Luxembourg Debby!!!! Our member MARC is also from Holland, and he knows quite some adresses there!! Jean


----------



## Debby (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks all for all the info
Ill try to post some pics i i can haha
And thanks for the rest off the info

Debby


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Debby and welcome!!!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2013)

Hellos and welcome from Sweden! That's a good start you have on your collection. I'm pretty new to Paphs myself (maybe you're not new, maybe you've had yours for while?) and if it's information, knowledge, and nice people you want, you've come to the right place. 



Trithor said:


> Debby, have you tried Wubben Orchideeen in Hollandsche Rading? They used to have a fair selection of paphiopedilum. I dont know if they still do, but it could be a good place to start. They are not far from the station (on the line between Hilversum and Utrecht) I dont have a telephone number, but I am sure they are on the net.
> I am also not so good at posting pictures, but I found ImageShack.com easy to use, because after loading a picture it gives you an easy to cut and post links for posting on forums. Give it a try, it is quite easy and perhaps a good place to start. Let me know if you have a problem, and I will try and help you the best I can.


I don't know if I would recommend him... There's was a joint order from Wubben on the Swedish orchid forum, and I'm glad I didn't join in, 'cause the quality on the plants was not good. :/


----------



## chrismende (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome from San Francisco!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

If I was in Europe I would get plants from Popow.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 20, 2013)

If I was in Europe, I would drink good draft beer and plan to go diving next week in Malta.


----------

